# So many seeds only one can be choosen



## hugs4nuggs420 (Mar 4, 2010)

For my next grow I'm going to purchase some seeds off attitude. I'm having a tough time picking out my strain so here are the one's i'm choosing between and if anyone has grown them or nows any helpful advise is encouraged to post. 

Shoping in the Nirvana seed category

1. Northern light - have wanted to grow this ever since I smoked it in high school. Still one of my favorite buds to date but am still interested in variety

2. bubbleicious - A shorter plant so i can grow more of them in my area and would like to try the bubble gum taste.

3. Blue Mystic - friend had a scrog of this stuff in his garage. Got me high as a kite and love the ciolor of the bud.

4. White Castle - Mixture of my good old friend white widow and residential badass Ice. Me and widow have a history so would like to grow this cross breed as an honor to it. 

Now if I could get a sample pack of each I would be a happy man but I don't see this happening. If anyone has grown these strains or have heard anything good or bad about them please let me know. 

Happy smokin everyone


----------



## 4EVR420 (Mar 4, 2010)

Just curious man why not order straight from nirvana or is it cheaper on attitude?


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 4, 2010)

northern lights.


----------



## the chef (Mar 4, 2010)

Bubblelicious.


----------



## hugs4nuggs420 (Mar 4, 2010)

4EVR420 said:
			
		

> Just curious man why not order straight from nirvana or is it cheaper on attitude?



It was more of I saw what strains I liked while looking through Nirvana's tab in the Attitude site. I was more just looking at potential next buys and not so much price yet. But thanks man i'll def check and see if they're cheaper from Nirvana before I buy.


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 4, 2010)

use code 420 at attitude to save 10% plus it benefits the site  starting tomorrow some of subcools seeds will be given free!!!


----------



## erwinsweeney (Mar 4, 2010)

hugs4nuggs420 said:
			
		

> For my next grow I'm going to purchase some seeds off attitude. I'm having a tough time picking out my strain so here are the one's i'm choosing between and if anyone has grown them or nows any helpful advise is encouraged to post.
> 
> Shoping in the Nirvana seed category
> 
> ...


 
I have not grown those strains before.  However, I have grown Nirvanas AK-48 which is a cross from the Ice and Jack Herer, and has very nice yields, is very fast, covered in trichomes, and pretty potent too.


----------



## kal el (Mar 4, 2010)

northern lights is classic


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 5, 2010)

I like NL to but I like Atomic's better than Nirvana's (qp per plant and lots of crystals early!)

You may want to talk to leafminer about the blue mystic...he got some junk pheno's from Nirvana this last batch...I know he was not happy.  I've not grown it.


----------



## gmo (Mar 5, 2010)

hxxp://www.thesingleseedcentre.com/collections/nirvana-marijuana-seeds?page=1

Order a few of each.  Single seeds and full packs are available.


----------



## Locked (Mar 5, 2010)

gmo said:
			
		

> hxxp://www.thesingleseedcentre.com/collections/nirvana-marijuana-seeds?page=1
> 
> Order a few of each.  Single seeds and full packs are available.



You beat me to it gmo....
They cost more if you break it down but it's nice to be able to get a cpl of each strain and spread your coin out a lil bit...I just ordered white castle from the Tude to get the free subcool beans...I hve heard nothing but good things about them...


----------



## hugs4nuggs420 (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks guys I like the single seed multi-pack Idea. I like having the variety and I can always take clones from them later on. Still gotta rep the attitude so i'll prob pick up a 10 pack of the NL while i'm at it. 

Thanks guys for the input.


----------



## nvthis (Mar 6, 2010)

Yeah bro, I think that's the way to do it right there. Start at the top of your list and work your way down. Of course you will never hit the bottom... Getting sidetracked through various genetics is the stoner way. You'll get these freebies and those freebies and want to try them all. A new strain will catch you eye and you will want to add that to the middle of your list, etc. The next thing you know, years have gone by and your list is even bigger than it was when you started lol. Addiction to growing is a *****.  Your a strain *****, just like the rest of us, and you don't even know it yet! 

Have a great trip friend!


----------



## jack of all trades (Mar 7, 2010)

lol strain *****


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 8, 2010)

Multi strains running can cause alot of heartache. It helps if you do it, to lay your pots out in a manner that matches the ppm handling for the strain. So if you have a heavy feeder, those pots stay together and get same ppm nutrients.


----------

